# Gesichter Logo benötige Hilfe



## Interritor (20. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab eine kleines Problem ich hab ein festes Logo bekommen das ich überarbeiten und verbessern soll. Nur leider hab ich überhaupt keine Idee was man dran verändern sollte, somal wirklich nur die Gesichter an sich verändert werden dürfen. Es sollen kein Hintergrundzeuges oder so da rein.
Mein Chef meine das es irgendwie plastisch sein soll, naja.

Hab das Logo mal mit Hochgeladen...


Bin für jeden Rat dankebar

mfg.

Andre


----------



## thecamillo (21. Juni 2005)

Beschreib mal in welchem Kontext das Logo steht. Für was steht dieses Logo? Welche Branche wird denn da angesprochen und beschreib mal was jetzt eigentlich konkret dein Problem ist, denn aus deinem ersten Beitrag werd ich nicht so recht schlau!

Kannst mir auch gerne eine PN schreiben, dann wirds hier nicht so voll!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Pianoman (21. Juni 2005)

Hi!
Also das mit dem "plastischen", also Logos eine 3D-Optik zu verleihen ist seit einigen Jahren eine Modeerscheinung, die von unheimlich vielen Firmen (bzw deren Agenturen) aufgegriffen worden ist, vor Allem von solchen, die runde Logos haben (Button-Effekt).

Bei einem derart linearen Logo, wie Du es vorliegen hast, würde ich auf keinen Fall versuchen, das Ganze mit Schattierungen oder Reflexen 3D-mäßig zu machen.

Verbesserungsvorschläge meinerseits:
Strichstärken überarbeiten (ist an manchen Stellen uneinheitlich)
Vielleicht die "Münder" der Gesichter noch als separate Linien
Optisch vielleicht noch insofern aufwerten, daß die "Vase" die sich als Negativform zwischen den Gesichtern ergibt, noch etwas besser herauskommt.
Vielleicht fällt noch jemand etwas ein.
lg.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (21. Juni 2005)

Wo sich die Form der Gesichter ohnehin schon einem quadrat anpasst würde ich auch ein Kasten um die Gesichter ziehen.
Vielleicht kannst du diesem dann einen Buttoneffekt verleihen und die gesichter in die Fläche einsacken lassen (siehe http://666-hellish.com/tutorial/inlay.htm).


----------



## thecamillo (21. Juni 2005)

Naja, die Bilder verändern darfst du ja nicht dennoch habe ich mal en bissl herumgespielt und das ist jetzt mein Ergebnis!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Interritor (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen
also erst mal Danke an alle und besonder an thecamillo für das Logo. Ich find das Logo schon sehr gut, dass Problem ist leider nur das ich keine anderen Gesichter nehmen darf, es müssen unbedingt diese bleiben . Aber ich werd mal versuchen die beiden Logos irgendwie mit einander zu vermischen oder so.....

Wir sind eine Softwarefirma und vertreibene Warenwirtschaftssoftware die Gesichter sollen für den Informations austausch stehen.....


----------

